# What do you do when you feel like everyone hates you?



## perlanga

Hi guys I went to a friends sister's baby shower today and enjoyed myself, but I couldn't help but feel kinda bummed. There were several people there which I know don't like me.

There was a group of three sisters there that don't like me because my older sister got into a fight with their older sister in middle school (more than 10+ years ago) and we haven't really been cool since, although I don't really talk to them or vice versa. On top of that one of their ex boyfriends hit on me and was trying to get at me at a party ( I didn't even pay attention to him), but she was there and I know she saw.

Then there was an older lady there that my mom has told me talks badly about me. My mom says that lady always tells my mom how I need to gain weight or use less makeup, weird stuff like that. I haven't heard that lady say any of that stuff, but my mom told me that on a few occasions she said " your daughter needs to stop wearing so much makeup", and "She needs to gain weight, she used to be much prettier when she was bigger". Everyone is entitled to an opinion, but I get kinda get put off by comments like that. Then she has a daughter which gives me dirty looks all the time and I don't even know her. Last year we had big graduation party for my brother, complete with live music and a family friend asked if she could invite this lady. I told my mom not to invite her, because she gives me a bad vibe, so she just nicely told her friend that she couldn't because we had reached our rsvp limit. I'm sure that made things worse.

What do I in these situations? I like to think  I'm a very kind person, very approachable, I don't fret over little stuff. All of my friends tell me not to pay attention and ignore stuff like this, but these people don't like me and I really am not to blame for this stuff!


----------



## Chicken351

I agree with everyone else. Ignore it. You can't control what other people think, whether it be true or not. If you know you have done no wrong then don't even bother. If they are hung up on things that happened ten years ago, then that's their problem and they probably aren't worth the time anyway.

If you feel that strongly about it though I would simply approach them. Tell them you just want to clear the air and that you have nothing against them. I have alot of guy friends who have girlfriends who don't like me until I approach them and break the ice.


----------



## emily_3383

Doesnt seem like everyone, just a few petty people.  I would just ignore them because you dont need them in your life.


----------



## divadoll

Petty is right.  Sounds like they are all just jealous of how you look and how well you are liked by others.  Not everyone is going to like you.   Its good that people are not liking you because you are doing things right and not because you are doing stuff wrong.  Keep doing what you do, we like you because you are a very nice and kind person.


----------



## perlanga

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Petty is right.  Sounds like they are all just jealous of how you look and how well you are liked by others.  Not everyone is going to like you.   Its good that people are not liking you because you are doing things right and not because you are doing stuff wrong.  Keep doing what you do, we like you because you are a very nice and kind person.



This really made my day, thanks so much!

I do ignore this for the most part, but I guess I just wonder what I did to have these folks not like me and you explained it very well.


----------



## divadoll

That's so cool!  In turn, it also made my day!  I'm glad you feel better.


----------



## Andi

Ugh, catty remarks and unnecessary drama are so annoying, whether they come from girls with a middle-school mindset or mean older ladies. If you're a good person you don't understand people not liking you (because who could hate a nice person, right?), so it must be something else that "bothers" them...usually that's due to their own feelings of jealousy, insecurity or misunderstandings. 

Catty women are my biggest pet peeve! If you don't like someone, get over it!!!


----------



## llehsal

I know what you mean....it's easier said than done to ignore as you wonder why people dislike you for no apparent reason.  I hardly ever approach ppl like that because most times they either don't have an answer, or the answer helps me in no way.  Girl go on with ur makeup and do whatever you do.  Someone will always dislike you, just because...no particular reason.


----------



## LisaF1163

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Petty is right.  Sounds like they are all just jealous of how you look and how well you are liked by others.  Not everyone is going to like you.   Its good that people are not liking you because you are doing things right and not because you are doing stuff wrong.  Keep doing what you do, we like you because you are a very nice and kind person.


Exactly this.  Don't worry, you just ignore them and keep doing what you're doing - because it doesn't sound like you're doing anything wrong at all.


----------



## ruuz

Everyone hates me around where I live but that might be because I show them quite an attitude hahah

Just turn off your mind towards those things.


----------



## BeautifulyHated

*Everyone HATES ME at school!*

*Teacher's,kids even counslors and i'm the sweetest kids there...I also probly have the most skrewed up life too!*

*I finnaly told the "So called conslor" what happened between me and this girl and she flat out callled me a liar, when the whole school know's that she's a trounle maker!*

*I feel like killing myself everyday because of her, and i've actulay tried to a few times.*

*I've went to a menal hospital for it, The last few times i wasn't realy that serouse about it, but next time i won't fell!*

*This girl is putting me through HELL and idk what to do!!!*

*If you'v got a better solution tell me, because i can't find a way out!*


----------



## SassyAuburn

When I was in school, EVERYTHING bothered me. I had no self esteem and got no support from my family (it was just me and my mom). I had five outfits that I had to try and "revolve" to make sure I didn't dress the same two days in a row. I didn't talk to anyone mainly because I didn't want anyone to notice me. The less they knew of me, the better chance I'd have of getting through a day without getting called names, getting picked on, or get laughed on.  It's very easy to lose who you are, your dreams, your hopes, your goals, your identity when you are too busy just trying to be invisible.

I got older, and boy I had a lot of making up to do. I wish I could have done it earlier, but a lot happened in my life that put me where I am now. I found myself. I found my purpose. I began putting myself first (as selfish as that sounds... it is necessary for your well being). I started dressing and wearing makeup that I liked.. not that made me blend in, but make me feel confident and stand out. Now, if I walk into a situation where I see some of those people who were "not so nice" to me?  I walk in like I OWN THE ROOM. I keep my head held high, my chin up, I strut, and I talk! Even if it was the person who was the most evil to me in school... I'd have no problem going up to her and say "Hey, long time no see! Wow look at you!" (no matter what she looked liked... which drives them CRAZY because they don't know WHAT to think!) 

You gotta take the high road. And as egotistical as it sounds, you have to walk into a room like you are the sh*t!! People will talk but instead of talking bad, they'll be wondering "What is up with her??"  Leave them thinking.  That's the way I like it.

BTW?  I organized my school's 25th reunion. NO ONE knew who my name was went I sent out the invites. They didn't even know if I had graduated with them. By the time the event was over, EVERYONE knew who I was. I was Miss Social Butterfly without an ounce of feeling intimidated. It was enlightening,  Confidence is everything, and I encourage everyone who reads this post to find a way to improve yours. Talk to a stranger, go on an amusement park ride you never would before. Small steps. Before you know it, you'll find a "you" you never knew you had!!!


----------



## AmyNxDx

I have this sort of issue too. I just kill them with kindness! What can they say then?? "Oh she was too nice to me!" haha! 

I think a lot of women get super catty with other women because they are jealous. Just be yourself and be happy. I know it's uncomfortable to be around them but if you are just overly nice, then you can laugh about it to their faces and they'll just think you're super happy and nice!


----------



## musingmuse

HELL YEAH!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *SassyAuburn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You gotta take the high road. And as egotistical as it sounds, you have to walk into a room like you are the sh*t!! People will talk but instead of talking bad, they'll be wondering "What is up with her??"  Leave them thinking.  That's the way I like it.


----------



## Elaine Good

Having the same problem. A lot of people don't like me becuase i'm different. I sometimes wish I was just like them, to fit in.


----------



## mizjmakeup

I agree on just ignoring it. People can be so stupid sometimes. 

I know I have somewhat of the same problem. I'm nice to people, but they decide to treat me like crap.

Its not worth wasting your time thinking about them or hoping to find some peace between the two.

You just gotta move on....they are the ones missing out!


----------

